# WCA Southern Championships announced



## G0ingInsqne (Feb 13, 2020)

[Cancelled] CubingUSA Southern Championship 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





anyone planning on going?


----------

